# Rocky and Rosie's Clutch



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

*Rocky and Rosie's Clutch (Updated Pictures)*

We currently have 3 out of 5 baby cockatiels hatched with 2 currently living. Due to Rocky being vicious towards and killing the first hatched baby, Rocky is in a seperate cage and Rosie is taking care of the two little chicks and the two eggs yet to hatch.

I know how everyone here likes pictures so here is a picture of the two of them (I know it looks like one but there is two)










More pictures soon to come if Rosie allows it.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

What cute little yellow fluff balls  That is too bad about Rocky are you sure he was being vicious and not removing an already passed away chick from the nest? It must be a huge job for Rosie to do alone. I have never breed before mabey someone who has can give you more info about naughty daddy birds.


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Such cute babies  I am glad that they seem to be doing well! Please do keep us posted with lotsa pictures!


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> What cute little yellow fluff balls  That is too bad about Rocky are you sure he was being vicious and not removing an already passed away chick from the nest? It must be a huge job for Rosie to do alone. I have never breed before mabey someone who has can give you more info about naughty daddy birds.


yes i'm pretty sure he was not just removing an already passing chick because it was peeping and moving around really well and when i had check it before it was completely fine. I took him out as a precaution and for the safety of these chicks. I should have noticed his behaviour before because he would often pluck on of Rosie's feathers when she would be preening. I'm not sure if he just wanted attention but I'm not going to trust him with these chicks.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats too bad, I guess Rocky is just not the father type.


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

Aww they are adorable
im excited for my cockatiel's nest 

my male bird's mom was plucking from her babies (including him) so the father had to raise 3 babies on his own. there was a 4th baby, but we got another pair to adopt it


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

*More pics of the chicks*

Here are some more pictures of the chicks that I got when Rosie was eating



























They are sooo sweet


Rosie won't touch any of the soft food that i gave her today. i gave her birdie bread and apples and pellets with her seed but she wouldn't touch it. I bought some millet seed and hung it up but what can I do to get her to eat the soft food and feed it to the babies???


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

hmm does she usually eat soft food?
if not it takes tiels a bit to get use to eating it


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

*Question about colour of fluff*

Ok this may seem like a silly question but i've notice with some other pictures of chicks, the chicks have white fluff instead of yellow. My two chicks have yellow fluff. Is it just a mutation thing like the ones with white fluff are going to be white faced??? Please explain.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Yes, white fluffy makes some sort of white face chick.  They get the basic color of what they are going to be. As they age pin feathers will start growing and their markings will come into play (pearl, pied..etc).


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

Ok so any other chicks other than whiteface chicks have yellow fluff?


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

yep.  Any other mutation but a white face will be yellow.


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

ok, i knew i wouldn't be getting any whiteface babies but i wish i was though


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

Ok, today the chicks are 1 week old. The one chick is HUGE and its eyes are starting to open. Is that normal?? I thought they weren't supposed to open until 12 days old... the other one is really small and last night i had to give it some formula but today its crop was full but i'll top it up if it needs it. Pictures soon to come. The other two eggs didn't hatch and the one was rotten  There is still one egg in there but it was supposed to hatch on Sunday and it didn't so i think it is rotten too.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I see little slits in their eyes starting to appear at 7 days! here's my 7 day old.


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

ok thanks my one looks like that but with yellow fluff. The other one isn't nearly as big though. It looks like it is only a couple days old.


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

*Updated pictures*

Here are some pictures of the two babies





































This little one has been claimed by a friend who has wanted one ever since I told her my pair laid eggs. She has named him/her Screech.



















This one is the same age as Screech but hasn't even opened its eyes....
I'm going to start hand feeding it morning and night but leave it in the nestbox because Rosie is feeding him/her but him/her isn't growing and Screech seems to be getting more then him/her.
They are both 10 days old today.


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

well i dont think you'll be getting any lutinos lol,
what are the parent's color mutations?

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE THEY ARE SOO CUTE!!alot of people think babie birds are super ugly. but they just dont understand us bird people


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

SweetSimmy said:


> well i dont think you'll be getting any lutinos lol,
> what are the parent's color mutations?
> 
> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE THEY ARE SOO CUTE!!alot of people think babie birds are super ugly. but they just dont understand us bird people



 The father is a normal grey and the mother is a lutino. I'm not sure if they have any splits.

I don't see how they can think baby birds are ugly.. They are sooo cute.


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

Rocky's Rose said:


> The father is a normal grey and the mother is a lutino. I'm not sure if they have any splits.
> 
> I don't see how they can think baby birds are ugly.. They are sooo cute.


yeah they are adorable!
judging by the dark area around their eyes, id say those ones wont be lutinos or whiteface


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

SweetSimmy said:


> yeah they are adorable!
> judging by the dark area around their eyes, id say those ones wont be lutinos or whiteface


Ya i wasn't expecting them to be....these ones can be any colour i don't care, i'll love them anyways


----------



## Mythara (Apr 9, 2009)

They'll all be normal grey, but any males will be split to lutino, unless the parents have splits you don't know about. =) Baby birds are ugly, but that's what makes them so cute, lol. :lol:


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

They are darling! Growing soo fast!


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

*New Pictures*

Hey! Today the chicks are 15 days old!!!! Screech is doing great and eating like a little piglet and the other one is doing good too and is getting enough food to eat. The little one opened its eyes a couple of days ago and Screech is getting his pin feathers in really thick.

I know you all love pictures so here they are






















































There is such a size difference between them....I hope the little one grows as well as Screech has... is it normal for them to be so different is size even if they are the same age???


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

It is amazing how a chick only a few days apart can seem so much younger! Chances are they didn't hatch the same day since females lay an egg "approximately" every two days. I wouldn't worry too much as long as the chick is getting food and is growing.


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

Cheryl said:


> It is amazing how a chick only a few days apart can seem so much younger! Chances are they didn't hatch the same day since females lay an egg "approximately" every two days. I wouldn't worry too much as long as the chick is getting food and is growing.


i'm sure that they hatched on the same day because in the morning when Screech hatched i couldn't see if there was another hatched but when i came home that day there was two of them...so i'm sure they hatched the same day. The chick is getting food and it is now growing too.


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

*Screeching and hissing*

The baby tiels are 16 days old today. I've been handling both frequently everyday but each time i open the nestbox both of the babies hiss and screech at me Now Screech has even tried to attack my hand when i reach in to pet him......I've been handling them since they were a couple a days old but there seems to be no difference. Is it normally for them to be so hostile at such a young age???? I want to leave them in with Rosie so she can feed them untill they are weaned. Is there anything else i can do to get them more hand tame???


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

Rocky's Rose said:


> The baby tiels are 16 days old today. I've been handling both frequently everyday but each time i open the nestbox both of the babies hiss and screech at me Now Screech has even tried to attack my hand when i reach in to pet him......I've been handling them since they were a couple a days old but there seems to be no difference. Is it normally for them to be so hostile at such a young age???? I want to leave them in with Rosie so she can feed them untill they are weaned. Is there anything else i can do to get them more hand tame???


All my chicks did this too! I think it is just instinct...and they don't do it anymore at all. I would just keep handling them and they will grow out of it


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

*More Pictures*

Here are some more pictures of the baby chicks. The smaller one is finally starting to get its pin feathers in.









Is this a possible sign of a pearl baby???? I don't know any spilts that the parents have so if this is a sign then one of them in split to it.














































They're growing soo quickly


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

They do grow so fast you don't dare blink!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

They are growing very quickly - they're soso cute though.


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

*22 days old*

Hey everyone. Today the two chicks are 22 days old. They are both doing great and growing. Screech is getting actual feathers and the other one(no name yet) is getting his pins in (finally)
Here are some pictures




































Screech is growing really well.



























This little one is not growing as quickly though. They both are the same age. The other day when i took him/her out to look at i noticed its beak bleeding It stopped bleeding but there is a crack in his/her beak. Is there a possiblity of Screech or Rosie may be picking on it??


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

*4 weeks old (picture loaded)*

Today the chicks are 4 weeks old!!!  Screech is doing great and he is now fully feathered. The little one is doing good also. His/her feathers are coming in and both Screech and the little one are nibbling on seed and weaning pellets. Neither have come out of the nestbox but Screech often is looking at the opening. There is still such a size difference between the two even though they are the *same age*. Here are some pictures of them.(warning picture loaded)
































































They are growing so quickly...


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

So Cute! They are at that 'eyes too big for their heads' stage!


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

Wow they grow up so fast
soooooo cute!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Here is a pix.....


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

sweetrsue said:


> So Cute! They are at that 'eyes too big for their heads' stage!


LOL. Yup, yup. They're gonna be gorgeous babies though.


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

is it me or do I see cinnamon?..

thye both are awfully cute!!... not sure why... but it must be the incubating time.. or something... regariding the difference among them...


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

huskymom said:


> is it me or do I see cinnamon?..


Cinanamon??? In which one???I don't know any splits that the parents have so it might be possible.


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

both... they don´t seem as dark as I´ve seen other babies.. maybe is the lighting... who knows.. but to me they look cinnamon... maybe someone else can confirm that...


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

*5 weeks old*

Hey today the chicks are 5 weeks old!!! And wow what a week its been. Screech came out of the nestbox, scared me half to death by flying into a window(he is fine and nothing is hurt) and is really hand tame and knows step up and down  Squishy(the smaller one) is still in the nestbox though. But she has lots of feathers!! 
Here are some pictures



























































































Squishy is getting some yellow feathers on the back of her head that Screech doesn't have. Her head is alot more yellow also...does this mean that the parents are split to something?? Screech also has alittle pearl markings on his lower back area and two yellow tailfeathers...does this indicate any splits???


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

yup.. that would mean their parents are split pied.. and they are pied...esp. Screech with the yellow tail feathers.. and the yellow patch and yellower head also means pied... 

do you have a pic of their backs?... the "pearling" you refer to could well be the pied or the baby bars...


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

huskymom said:


> yup.. that would mean their parents are split pied.. and they are pied...esp. Screech with the yellow tail feathers.. and the yellow patch and yellower head also means pied...
> 
> do you have a pic of their backs?... the "pearling" you refer to could well be the pied or the baby bars...


Ok so Rosie is a Lunito split to pied and Rocky his a normal gray split to pied?? I don't have a current picture of the "pearling" but i can get a picture tomorrow.


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

Rosie could well be a lutino pied (not just split)...

but if you can post pics of parents front and back as well as the babies.. that should help.. and also about the cinnamon thing.. i think now it was the lighting.. as these last ones also look lighter but not as much... is there a chance you can get a pic of the babies next to dad... (same lighting) to compare


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

huskymom said:


> Rosie could well be a lutino pied (not just split)...
> 
> but if you can post pics of parents front and back as well as the babies.. that should help.. and also about the cinnamon thing.. i think now it was the lighting.. as these last ones also look lighter but not as much... is there a chance you can get a pic of the babies next to dad... (same lighting) to compare


I'll get some tonight and post them tomorrow...i could try to get a picture of them next to Rocky but he would have to stay in his cage(i don't trust him yet after what he did to the firstborn chick) 
Would i be able to tell the gender of the chicks from this split??Without having to wait for them to moult??


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

if they are pied... nope... not even after molts... moslty DNA and or behaviour...

I´ll look forward for pics and let you know... if they are indeed cinnamon they would be girls... but if they are just pied then they can go either way


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

If Rosie was a Lutino Pied it is very easy to check. Her wing flights would be a soft buttery yellow, and when looked at the underside of the wing flights there would be NO spots. A pied feather is always solid yellow, including the center vein of the feather.

The chicks look like they are normals, and any yellow markings on the back of the head/neck with indicate they are split to pied. The 2 yellow feathers in the tail would be on either side, and that is normal of a normal grey, and they will have barring to them.

The cheek patches are diluted and irregular shaped. I'm suspecting on of the parents was carrying a Whiteface gene and passed it along.

Nice babies ...Susanne


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

*Markings*

Ok i took some pictures of the babies beside Rocky and also some of Rosie here they are














































What do you think??


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

now seeing them beside to normal grey dad... then they are normal grey..both...

the pattern you see near his tail is just the tail barring from babies.. male and females have them... males replace those feathers for solid ones once they molt...

by the looks of it first baby is a boy... he has a yellower wash in the face... If I´m correct then first baby is a normal grey male split lutino which can later produce lutino girls...

not sure about the second one.. could also be male or could be a pied... will hold on to see him/her fully feathered 

they all are so cute!!


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

*6 weeks old!!!*

Today the chicks are 6 weeks old!!! so that would be 42 days old  they are growing so quickly!!! Squishy came out of the nestbox today so the nestbox is offically taken down. Squishly also flew today when I took her out for pictures. Screech is doing good and loves to fly. He also loves to try to steal earrings  cheeky little monster  His new owner will have to watch and make sure he doesn't take her nose ring when she gets him. Well here are some pictures of the little darlings









He didn't want to stay still









Who's a pretty bird???









Whatca looking at??









After a crash landing


















Now who does this look like???





































Squishy is doing really well I was alittle worried for awhile.She still is really small but seems to be progressing.


----------



## Justin (May 15, 2009)

What little cuties! Its amazing how fast they grow.


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

*50 days old*

Today the chicks are 7 weeks and 1 day old!! Screech is eating on his own alot and I am now putting him in his own cage to see how he does. If he starts begging for food I will let Rosie in to feed him. Squishy is still small but she is looking good and is flying. She is still in with Rosie and I'm hoping that without the competition she will get more food.









Screech found my earrings...ouch!!




































I was trying to get him to eat a grape so I stuffed it with sunflower seeds. His favourite



























And here is little miss Squishy. I have someone who wants her and understands that she is smaller. I was going to keep her but my guardian won't let me. The person who want Squishy is a co-worker of my guardian and will take good care of her once she is ready to go.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Some are a bit slower when it comes to growing, she'll get there, they're both adorable and look so healthy & happy.


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

Thank you. This was my first time breeding cockatiels and I was worried that I would mess something up. I thank everyone on Talk Cockatiels for the help and advice they have given me.


----------

